# The flashy groupies



## dcaprilia (Jul 17, 2010)

Greetings fellow members 

Many of us have collections of our favorite makers and many of us have them in different designs and versions. Im starting a picture thread so we can see all the different versions. This would be a good reference for those who aren't aware of the different versions and for us to see what else is out there. lovecpf







Mac's SST-50

From left to right

Aluminum 2 mode
Ti 4500k 2.8 3 mode with clip
Ti 6500k 2.8 3 mode with clip
Brass 6500k 5 mode











Nitecore EX-10 


-Stock version

-Sunspot 7/25

-Whetstone 8/25 with Ti bezel and Tritium in Piston (Jhanko)






















McLux III PD

-Stock aluminum slate.

-Cerakote Ti bezel w green tritium. Piston with green tritium.

-Dark slate with K2 emitter boosted to 750ma by Datiled. Red tritium in piston. Bezel No.6 from RPM. Diamond clip from McGizmo.

-Cerakote White. Bezel with blue tritium. Piston with blue tritium. Changed to XPG and boosted by Datiled. - Thanks Ninemm for the light















Jhanko Ti D-10

-XPG - EX10 with blue tritium in piston

-R2 emitter with single red tritium in piston.

-XPG warm emitter with 14 red tritium vials.

Please post your flashy groupies :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Jul 17, 2010)

Your pics are too large. 800 x 800 pixels is the maximum allowed - please see Rule 3.


----------



## dcaprilia (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry about that, resizing pictures now...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW! Thanks for sharing. 

Chance


----------



## ninemm (Jul 20, 2010)

Great thread idea dcaprilia! Love that cerakote PD! Hope to have mine done some day. Any details on who did yours? (Can PM if you prefer)

Here's my set of swissbianco D10/EX10s that I sold a little while back.


----------



## dcaprilia (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks. 

I purchased the Cerakote light like that already. I think fellow member Jslappa did the cerakote. 

I really like the magma edition of the EX-10. I think Ill put a WTB out for one  

Were there other versions done by swissbianco?


----------



## ninemm (Jul 21, 2010)

dcaprilia said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I purchased the Cerakote light like that already. I think fellow member Jslappa did the cerakote.
> 
> ...



I bought the Magma from Swissbianco himself. It was the last of two custom anno'd EX10's he had. The other was a plain unnumbered solid orange. The only other numbered edition was the Patriot (red white and blue stripe anno) which I believe 4sevens still has available on their website.


----------



## dcaprilia (Jul 23, 2010)

ninemm said:


> I bought the Magma from Swissbianco himself. It was the last of two custom anno'd EX10's he had. The other was a plain unnumbered solid orange. The only other numbered edition was the Patriot (red white and blue stripe anno) which I believe 4sevens still has available on their website.


 
Sweet! Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered a Patriot...


----------



## ninemm (Jul 23, 2010)

dcaprilia said:


> Sweet! Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered a Patriot...



Niice. That was the only one I never got. Just couldn't bring myself to pay the premium since I got great deals on the others. 

I've got another PD's coming so I'll be able to play this game some more soon.


----------



## dcaprilia (Jul 23, 2010)

Here are versions of the McGizmo LS20

Latest run with diamond etched clip.

First run modded by Milky to an XPG.

Latest run in a beadblasted finish.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 24, 2010)

Aleph 1


----------



## dcaprilia (Jul 24, 2010)

donn_ said:


> Aleph 1



Nice post Donn! I've never seen these variations :twothumbs

Is the one on the far right for sale?


----------



## donn_ (Jul 24, 2010)

Not by itself..it's part of a set. I have an Aleph 3 in the same finish.

No selling on this forum, anyway.


----------



## dcaprilia (Jul 24, 2010)

donn_ said:


> Not by itself..it's part of a set. I have an Aleph 3 in the same finish.
> 
> No selling on this forum, anyway.



Oh ok....

Did you have to mod the L1 body to get that head to fit? What do I have to do to mine to fit an e series head?

Thanks


----------



## donn_ (Jul 24, 2010)

Any E-series or Aleph compatible head screws right onto the L1 body, but it's a custom light engine.


----------



## dcaprilia (Jul 24, 2010)

donn_ said:


> Any E-series or Aleph compatible head screws right onto the L1 body, but it's a custom light engine.



Oh... Cause mine didn't fit... Ill try again


----------



## donn_ (Jul 24, 2010)

The threading matches, but a standard light engine will be in the way of the little panel at the front of the L1 body. Don't try to force it.


----------



## dcaprilia (Aug 5, 2010)

Mr. Bulk's Dragon











Gloss Green - Modded by Milky
Black Smoke Chrome
Black HA
Stainless Steel
Brass


----------



## dcaprilia (Aug 5, 2010)

Data's Spy














Spy 005
Spy 007
Spy Tri-V


----------



## ninemm (Aug 5, 2010)

to all of the above dcaprilia!


----------



## octaf (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice groupings of lights, dcaprilia. 

I'm sure you've got more to share.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope you don't mind some older SF, but I've been hooked on e-series for a bit now (with some others mixed in).


----------



## dcaprilia (Aug 11, 2010)

octaf said:


> Nice groupings of lights, dcaprilia.
> 
> I'm sure you've got more to share.



Thanks Octaf. I would love to see you collection  Please post some of your groupies...



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I hope you don't mind some older SF, but I've been hooked on e-series for a bit now (with some others mixed in).



Nice collection Shine! I like those camo surefires  Have they been modded in any way?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 11, 2010)

dcaprilia said:


> Nice collection Shine! I like those camo surefires  Have they been modded in any way?



Isn't it funny how everyone always goes for the SF Camos?? :naughty: Those took a while to find and are near mint and completely stock. I've got another C2-CJ which Dan bored out to 18650 for me and is currently running a Nailbender XP-G 3000K drop-in and an Oveready firm spring McClickie switch.

That one can be seen here with his 6P brethren. :twothumbs


----------



## octaf (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's a groupy of Italian flavor by Delghi.


----------



## dcaprilia (Aug 15, 2010)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Isn't it funny how everyone always goes for the SF Camos??



Ive always liked those camos but never knew where to buy them... 



octaf said:


> Here's a groupy of Italian flavor by Delghi.



Nice set Octaf! Ive always wondered what lights Delghi has made. I actually have a similar head to the bottom light and wasnt sure who made it til I saw your post  

I look forward to seeing more of your groupies


----------



## ninemm (Aug 15, 2010)

Delghi's work is so sweet.


----------



## dcaprilia (Aug 15, 2010)

McGizmo's S27














Ti S27-PD-S Stone washed by Delghi and boosted by Darkzero
Ti S27-PD-S Bead blasted
Ti S27-C Altin coated by Don. Only 3 were made.


----------



## dcaprilia (Aug 15, 2010)

Milkyspit






















Room Sweeper - E1E Custom cut reflector. SSCP7 CSWOI. Handmade brass pill. Direct drive. 500+ lumens

Neck light - SSCP4 USWOH. McR18J. FLupic

Boxter - KL4 SSCP4 USWOH. AcornDx867 (v7.07.24.01)

Arnor Special Reserve - Cree MCE- Je6. Permafrost KL4 cut. Acorn NR 'Elendil' eDaptable. Custom Al sink. 

Candle Rev 2 - Nichia NSPW500GS- K1 White 5mm LED. Osram Orange 5mm LED.

Cham-Ion - Lux K2- TFFC TWOF. McR27 long cut. BBflex 1. Autosleep: on Off. 2. Table: 350ma 500ma 750ma 1000ma 1200ma. 3 Force 1 2 3 4 5 off.

Lioncub - SSCP4 U2SWOH. IMS20 UCL

L1 - LuxK2 TFFC UWOE. HDS MG. MM+ 30ohm tail

Creemator - Cree XRE. Focusable TIR. Acorn HC 1.3 ' Bailey' firmware.

Gossamer X727.4 - Cree MCE MWG. Quad core McR19 cut. Acorn 1.3 'Califon' firmware

Elendil - SST50- W655-WJG3 (311A1K). IMS20 cut UCL D2 flex 'Elessar'. 30ohm tail eDaptable

A2 THC3 Rev2 LEDectomy

U2sxc - 2x SST-90-W 45S-GM400 Floodmaster. Custom fabricated main sink MG.

Project M Extreme X2181.4 - 3x Cree MCE-MWG Floodmaster. D2 flex 'C-Valet2K' firmware

A few more...










Dragonheart - SSP7 CSWOI BulkFlectorCut UCL. Overall output at max brightness 548 lumens estimated

Seoulmator - SSCP4 USWOH IMS20 UCL Glow. Acorn 1.0 ('C-Thom' Firmware). Use 1 rechargeable or 2x primaries.

Cham-Ion - Double post....

Gotham #11 - Lux K2 TFFC - UWOE IMS2.0 cut. Acorn 1.3 ('Califon' Firmware) Works with 1 rechargeable or 2 primaries

Milky L2 - SSCP4 USWOH SOB1000 43ohm.































Milkyspit Project-M - (Thanks for the light MSaxatilus)

- Custom Built PRT Head
- Up to 600 Lumens - X600.4
- 4x Luxeon Rebel-100 NVND
- 4x McR10-R Reflectors
- Acorn 1.0 Driver
- Custom "Baily" Firmware: 4 Levels of Brightness/Programable
- Runs on 2xLiON Rechargables or 3xPrimaries
- Surefire L4 Body and Tailcap Host

Milky Creemator Cubed 
- First of its kind
- Triple XPG - R5. 
Edaptable. Runs on 1 rechargable.


----------



## octaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, dcaprilia

Unbelievable Milky collection !!! 

And your S-W Ti s27PD is gorgeous.


----------



## ninemm (Aug 15, 2010)

So much Milky goodness! Thanks for the close up pics and detailed list!


----------



## dcaprilia (Aug 22, 2010)

Sabrewolf's Chimera










Ti with 4 red tritium vials.

Ti with Apple shuffle

Carbon Fiber - SST-90 and blue laser w red glow.


----------



## warx23 (Aug 22, 2010)

dcaprilia said:


> Milkyspit
> 
> Room Sweeper - E1E Custom cut reflector. SSCP7 CSWOI. Handmade brass pill. Direct drive. 500+ lumens
> 
> ...



Man thats like 20 years of combined wait time..haha.


----------



## lisantica (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's a shot of my groupies. They're a trio now, but soon to be a quartet once my Ti PDs arrives:


----------



## dcaprilia (Aug 22, 2010)

Man thats like 20 years of combined wait time..haha. - very true....



Sweet set Lisa! Are both lights on the outer sides the same color? I really like the chrome black one


----------



## lisantica (Aug 22, 2010)

dcaprilia said:


> Sweet set Lisa! Are both lights on the outer sides the same color? I really like the chrome black one



Left one is HA Natural and right one is Slate. The Chrome reminds me of the liquid solution in the movie "Terminator". Amazing coating, shelf queen to be sure!

Lisa


----------



## karlthev (Aug 22, 2010)

dcaprilia said:


> Data's Spy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE these shots!!:twothumbs


Karl


----------



## taewoopa (Aug 26, 2010)

*Titanium 47ers*..


----------



## afraidofdark (Aug 27, 2010)

taewoopa said:


> *Titanium 47ers*..




taewoopa, your family portrait makes me want to hold a 4Sevens reunion :twothumbs


----------



## dcaprilia (Aug 27, 2010)

karlthev said:


> LOVE these shots!!:twothumbs
> 
> 
> Karl



Thanks Karl 


J.J - Nice set! I know you have more groupies laying around, please post more


----------



## taewoopa (Aug 27, 2010)

afraidofdark said:


> taewoopa, your family portrait makes me want to hold a 4Sevens reunion :twothumbs



Thanks a lot for your comments . 



dcaprilia said:


> J.J - Nice set! I know you have more groupies laying around, please post more



I will try , thanks for nice comments


----------



## taewoopa (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is my recent collection of Delghi's IRIS.
They are all 6 of them currently , but hope some will be added more sometime very soon.

2 Ti IRIS and 4 anodized Alu IRIS are there.


----------



## lisantica (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful Delghi collection little brother!


----------



## taewoopa (Aug 31, 2010)

lisantica said:


> Beautiful Delghi collection little brother!



Thanks a lot , my big sister ..:devil:


----------



## ninemm (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG. Taewoopa! How did you get that many Iris's???? I think a blue one or maybe Ti is in my future. :devil:


----------



## taewoopa (Sep 1, 2010)

ninemm said:


> OMG. Taewoopa! How did you get that many Iris's???? I think a blue one or maybe Ti is in my future. :devil:



Confidential !!


----------



## dcaprilia (Oct 10, 2010)

Mr. Bulk Chamelion










Mr. Bulk Cub


----------



## taewoopa (Oct 10, 2010)

Way too fantastic collection !! Dcaprilia.:thumbsup:


----------



## Light11 (Oct 10, 2010)

Amazing collections !!
dcaprilla,:wow: :wow: Beautiful!!
love your Lunasol groupies and the MR.Bulk collection is unbelievable.


----------



## dcaprilia (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys!




taewoopa said:


> Way too fantastic collection !! Dcaprilia.:thumbsup:



JJ- pls post more shots of your groupies. I always look forward to seeing your fantastic photography skills



Light11 said:


> Amazing collections !!
> dcaprilla,:wow: :wow: Beautiful!!
> love your Lunasol groupies and the MR.Bulk collection is unbelievable.



Light11- I have a feeling that your groupies are ready  please post them when you can. I would love to see your collection


----------



## KevinL (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, all of those bring back memories. 

I used to be a Chameleon owner too, with enough spare parts to build the lioncub for days I wanted a smaller light. The beautiful thing today, is that these lights would be a simple straightforward emitter swap to bring them up to current standards and specs.


----------



## taewoopa (Oct 11, 2010)

dcaprilia said:


> JJ- pls post more shots of your groupies. I always look forward to seeing your fantastic photography skills



I am flattered ! But , I will do some very soon enough !
( Some groups are ready to be shot :naughty


----------



## taewoopa (Oct 13, 2010)

*One Nautilus Ti* and *2 Ion XT Ti* and *one Gold plated Ion* and *One Albino White Ion* -----> *Muyshondt group.*


----------



## taewoopa (Oct 13, 2010)

And, here is a group of PhotonFanatic lights from Fred.

*One Damasteel* and* one Mokume* and *rest of them are all Ti*.


----------



## donn_ (Oct 13, 2010)

Beautiful lights, TW!

Here's my current CR2 Flashy Groupy:






Left-to-right:

Ti Aeon
Ti Ion (original, not XT)
Blue Swirl Ion
Shortened KI-T
Raw K2TFFC (best beam I've seen in a Raw)


----------



## taewoopa (Oct 13, 2010)

donn_ said:


> Beautiful lights, TW!
> 
> Here's my current CR2 Flashy Groupy:
> 
> ...


 
Great collection , Donn.:thumbsup:


----------



## Roger Sully (Oct 13, 2010)

Great pics of some great collections for sure!!
i knew i shouldn't have come in here


----------



## dcaprilia (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow JJ and Donn! Those are some sweet groupies! Nice pics as always guys :twothumbs


----------



## Light11 (Oct 15, 2010)

JJ and Donn,fantastic collections!:twothumbs
After seeing this i might have to track down a Ti Aeon!


----------



## donn_ (Oct 15, 2010)

You won't be disappointed by the Ti Aeon. Mine has been pinned to my clothing every day for over 2 years, and apart from a little dust, looks brand new.







It's a snap to use one-handed, and has a beautiful beam. I'm thinking about send it off to Milky to make it warmer and floodier.


----------



## Light11 (Oct 15, 2010)

Mr.Bulk Chameleon


----------



## taewoopa (Oct 16, 2010)

Light11 said:


> Mr.Bulk Chameleon



I found you.. you are the one who got Da Chameleon !!
Let me know please when you make up your mind parting with it ....:wave:


----------



## taewoopa (Oct 17, 2010)

My humble Ra lights groupy.


----------



## dcaprilia (Oct 18, 2010)

Light11 said:


> Mr.Bulk Chameleon
> 
> Ahhhh two of the most coveted lights... Nice! I always wondered who had the pair.
> 
> ...


----------



## taewoopa (Oct 18, 2010)

dcaprilia said:


> Light11 said:
> 
> 
> > JJ- As usual, you took some great looking pictures! Who did your camo ra?
> ...


----------



## dcaprilia (Oct 18, 2010)

taewoopa said:


> dcaprilia said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Camo Ra was from Oveready same as Orange RA ..
> ...


----------



## taewoopa (Oct 18, 2010)

dcaprilia said:


> taewoopa said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'll check out their site. Thanks JJ
> ...


----------



## Light11 (Oct 19, 2010)

taewoopa said:


> My humble Ra lights groupy.


 

JJ,very nice pictures,is the camo RA a special order ?


----------



## taewoopa (Oct 19, 2010)

Light11 said:


> JJ,very nice pictures,is the camo RA a special order ?



Hi, Sergio... It was one of 2 Camo Ra from Oveready.
But, there is minor mismatched camo pattern between head and body.
So, I had it with a little discount on it, but , looks awesome !!

I thought there will be more come sometime very soon.


----------



## Light11 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks,JJ 
It looks awesome indeed!
I'll check with Oveready,hopefully they'll make more than 2 next time.


----------



## dcaprilia (Oct 20, 2010)

Bulk groupie shot


----------



## dcaprilia (Oct 21, 2010)

McGizmo groupie shot


----------



## purelite (Oct 21, 2010)

Absolutely incredible!!! All of it!!!!

This thread is great. I had no idea what all of CPF was out there collecting.

You all have an eye for true functional art . Though I will never be able to afford any of it I also appreciate the magic when form and function meld together equally to produce these amazing creations. Enjoy the privelege of owning them and thankyou for sharing .


----------



## taewoopa (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic and systematic collection ! dcaprilia.


----------



## dcaprilia (Oct 21, 2010)

purelite said:


> Absolutely incredible!!! All of it!!!!
> 
> This thread is great. I had no idea what all of CPF was out there collecting.
> 
> You all have an eye for true functional art . Though I will never be able to afford any of it I also appreciate the magic when form and function meld together equally to produce these amazing creations. Enjoy the privelege of owning them and thankyou for sharing .





taewoopa said:


> Fantastic and systematic collection ! dcaprilia.



Thanks guys


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow. They are pieces of work firstly, and then tools.


----------



## dcaprilia (Oct 22, 2010)

Tranquility Base groupies






TB 123 Beablasted 

TB AA Beadblasted 

TB Head and tail except for the pineapple body

TB 18650 Body and tail. McGizmo PRT head

TB 123 Body and tail.


----------



## donn_ (Oct 23, 2010)

MiniMag Groupies:






Left-to-right:

Electroless Nickel with SS bezel ring and tailcap, XP-G R5 cool, McFlood reflector
HAIII-Black with XP-G R5 cool, McFlood reflector
Chrome host
24Kt Gold with XP-G R3 cool
HAIII-NAT host
HAIII-NAT with TX1J/NexGen750, McFlood reflector

Bottom, L-R:

HA-III Gunmetal 1x14670 with UX1L/NexGen750 with smooth 20mm reflector
Bare Aluminum host


----------



## donn_ (Oct 23, 2010)

I forgot one:






It's another EN plated one, in Mini-Mini-Mini size. It's running an RY0J/MadMaxLite sandwich, through a 20mm LOP reflector and uses a 14270 Li-Ion. It's my shortest MiniMag.


----------



## lisantica (Oct 24, 2010)

My Kuku427 collection so far:


----------



## bf1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Love my groupies!


----------



## donn_ (Oct 24, 2010)

Yowzie!:twothumbs


----------



## Light11 (Oct 24, 2010)

dcaprilla,donn,lisa,fantastic collections!

Barry,love your groupies and that TI 27LT
can you tell me about the little guy on the middle.








bf1 said:


> Love my groupies!


----------



## bf1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Light11,

The light in the middle is an aluminum Orb proto with a cree xre/rcr2. I believe this is a one-of-a-kind.

Regards,
BF1


----------



## taewoopa (Oct 24, 2010)

Love my groupies!

Always awesome groupies !! :thumbsup:


----------



## dcaprilia (Oct 25, 2010)

Lisa, Donn and BF1- Nice groupies!

Donn - The bottom right mini look unique :twothumbs

BF1 - Awesome awesome collection. I love your groupies too! Im going to be frequently coming back to this page to admire your lights


----------



## donn_ (Oct 25, 2010)

dcaprilia said:


> Donn - The bottom right mini look unique :twothumbs



Someone had fun on a lathe with that one.


----------



## bf1 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## gamogamo (Oct 25, 2010)

wow! truly amazing collection! thanks for sharing guys :twothumbs


----------



## TITANER (Oct 25, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Great thread idea dcaprilia! Love that cerakote PD! Hope to have mine done some day. Any details on who did yours? (Can PM if you prefer)
> 
> Here's my set of swissbianco D10/EX10s that I sold a little while back.


 Beautiful pic ,interesting blackspot.


----------



## TITANER (Oct 25, 2010)

bf1 said:


> Love my groupies!


 Wow,amazing,wonderful collection.


----------



## TITANER (Oct 25, 2010)

I just did't come to the collecting forum for a few days,but it always give me a surprise ,great subforums :thumbsup:.


----------



## dcaprilia (Mar 14, 2011)

My attempt to put back some of the threads that were lost...

*Re: The flashy groupies*
Written by *ninemm* on 11-02-2010 05:16 PM GMT



TITANER said:


> Beautiful pic ,interesting blackspot.


Thanks! Thanks! 

Oh, and dcaprilia. I'd love it if you could get in a pic or two with my white PD-S. I do miss it so. 

*Re: The flashy groupies*
Written by *gamogamo* on 11-18-2010 06:28 AM GMT



dcaprilia said:


> Tranquility Basegroupies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taewoopa (May 10, 2011)

My Mac Customs currently ...


----------



## dcaprilia (Jun 5, 2011)

Steve Kuku's groupies








Left to right

38DD- Double green tritium. 10180 battery 

Gavina- XML emitter. 4 levels with 6 red tritium vials. RCR123 battery

Ti EX-10 - XPG emitter. Saberwolf anodized clip. Double blue tritium. RCR123 

EX-10 Fatty - XML emitter. Blue tritium. 14500 battery 

Ti D-10 - XPG emitter. Double green tritium. 14500 battery

Ti Volere No. 26. XPG emitter with red tritium. 14500 battery

Ti Airiola. 18650 battery


----------



## gamogamo (Jun 6, 2011)

very nice KUKU-lection sir!  hope to see the gavina soon. thanks for sharing!


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 12, 2011)

My Delghi Iris collection :


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Aug 10, 2012)

At the request of dcaprilia, I'm adding pictures of some of my groupies. 

Here are a Jeff Hanko D10 and EX10 intermingled with a couple of Sunwayman V10R Ti+ lights that got some upgrades from Jeff.






Here are a few shots of my TnC family. Left to right are an 18350, a bead-blasted aluminum 26650, an 18650, a copper 26650, and a second 18350.












And finally, we have a couple of Steve Ku / Veleno Designs lights - a Thud and a Thud LT.


----------



## dcaprilia (Aug 10, 2012)

Wonderful collection Dave! 

Those tritium vials really take it up a level on your lights. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Derrick!


----------



## dcaprilia (Oct 3, 2012)

Thud 26650, Thud LT, Jhanko Damascus D10, Damascus EX10, Mohan Tritted out SWM V10R


----------



## gamogamo (Oct 4, 2012)

wow! Damascus jhankos.great collection sir


----------



## dcaprilia (Oct 9, 2012)

Better group shot...


----------



## dcaprilia (Oct 16, 2012)

Switch groupies


----------



## KuanR (Nov 22, 2012)

I love this thread so I took this picture to bump it. Not really a groupy but it's a lot to me:twothumbs


----------



## easilyled (Dec 26, 2012)

Tain Piccolos:-


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Dec 26, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful Daniel!!


----------



## easilyled (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Dave, your pictures in post#98 are simply outstanding. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Daniel. It's been a while since I've been able to take pictures. I'm on vacation this week, and I have a few new lights, so there may be a new post from me in this thread before too long. :devil:


----------



## easilyled (Dec 26, 2012)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Thanks Daniel. It's been a while since I've been able to take pictures. I'm on vacation this week, and I have a few new lights, so there may be a new post from me in this thread before too long. :devil:



Enjoy your vacation Dave and I'll look forward to seeing some more masterful pictures from you of your latest additions.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Dec 26, 2012)

A few more "basic" lights, but still nice, small and functional! These are all Maratac AAA lights. The size and low cost makes them great for EDC without any of the _emotional baggage_ that comes with carrying something like a TNC Micro-Lux or a Tain Piccolo.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 26, 2012)

y'all have such amazing collections _and_ take excellent shots of them!


----------



## easilyled (Dec 27, 2012)

Those Maratacs look sweet Dave and as always your pictures are crystal clear :thumbsup:


----------



## Norm (Dec 27, 2012)

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here are some lights that I believe are groupies. Same maker (I think) but different sellers.

Left to right: original Thud, Thud 26650, Tain Hyperlux, Tain bead-blasted Hyperlux, Thud LT.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Dec 31, 2012)

And here's one that isn't really a groupie shot, but I like the light anyway and I figured the pictures would appeal to the audience of this thread. 

My Lux-RC FL33, alone and with some of its buddies.


----------



## dcaprilia (Jan 1, 2013)

KuanR said:


> I love this thread so I took this picture to bump it. Not really a groupy but it's a lot to me:twothumbs



I like the one in the middle. What is that light?


----------



## dcaprilia (Jan 1, 2013)

easilyled said:


> Tain Piccolos:-



Nice shots Daniel! The knurling on the lights look awesome.


----------



## dcaprilia (Jan 1, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Here are some lights that I believe are groupies. Same maker (I think) but different sellers.
> 
> Left to right: original Thud, Thud 26650, Tain Hyperlux, Tain bead-blasted Hyperlux, Thud LT.




These are some of my favorite shots of yours Dave. Fantastic pictures and lights!


----------



## dcaprilia (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## easilyled (Jan 1, 2013)

Exquisite pictures Dave, love the Thud & Hyperlux lights and the color combinations of the tritiums on them.


----------



## tatasal (Jan 1, 2013)

dcaprilia said:


> Happy new year everyone!



Happy New Year too! 

First time I saw this thread that you started....you are in a different level na. Pa Fenix fenix lang ako...


----------



## KuanR (Jan 1, 2013)

dcaprilia said:


> I like the one in the middle. What is that light?



Hey Derek, 

That light is a Mac XM-L 18350 Ti with custom machining done by Mac. As far as I know it's the only one that looks like that.


----------



## tatasal (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys, the lights you are talking about here are works of art that can create light too!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jan 1, 2013)

easilyled said:


> Exquisite pictures Dave, love the Thud & Hyperlux lights and the color combinations of the tritiums on them.





dcaprilia said:


> These are some of my favorite shots of yours Dave. Fantastic pictures and lights!


Thanks guys! I had fun with these, and I'm learning more about both taking and post-processing each time I take more pictures.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jan 1, 2013)

easilyled said:


> Tain Piccolos:-


After seeing this picture, I wish I had bought more than one of these lights.

Having four different colors is really nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## emu124 (Jan 5, 2013)

:wave:



 

:devil:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice family (and picture) emu124.


----------



## dcaprilia (Jan 5, 2013)

Very nice Emu!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 5, 2013)

Very nice photo of your family emu!

Here's a photo of my Ku LF2XT family.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jan 5, 2013)

I like the variety of that collection Hiro. :thumbsup:


----------



## smarkum (Jan 5, 2013)

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Very nice photo of your family emu!
> 
> Here's a photo of my Ku LF2XT family.



Beautiful shot and family Hiro

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dcaprilia (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow Hiro! Very nice! 

Who made the Damascus version?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. dcaprilla, the damascus LF2XT is a prototype from Steve that I got from a very good friend.


----------



## emu124 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks guys ! 

@Hiro: Awesome LF2XT family :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here are a couple of pictures of my recently grown McGizmo family. Left to right a Makai, an LS27 and an LS20.

The front end of the little guy (the LS20) needed to be raised up a bit so he could feel as important as the other guys (ok - maybe it was just to make the picture look better ), but I couldn't find anything that worked well.


----------



## KuanR (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice picture, that is my dream McGizmo trio!


----------



## easilyled (Jan 14, 2013)

Great picture and lights, Dave.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 14, 2013)

Some old pictures of 3 McGizmo McluxIIIs (McLuxIIIT, 6-flute PD 8-flute PD)


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jan 14, 2013)

easilyled said:


> Some old pictures of 3 McGizmo McluxIIIs (McLuxIIIT, 6-flute PD 8-flute PD)


Another nice trio!  I'm glad this thread continues to have life. I really enjoy seeing all these pictures of great lights.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are some copper groupies (featuring my newly-arrived Maratac 123 light)

Two 123 lights flanking the AAA version





Two 123 lights guarding my TnC 26650 copper light







And finally, my extended Maratac family


----------



## easilyled (Jan 18, 2013)

Fresh copper really looks great. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## JohnnyMac (Jan 21, 2013)

dcaprilia said:


> These are some of my favorite shots of yours Dave. Fantastic pictures and lights!


+1! I agree whole heartedly! 

There sure are some amazing lights in this thread with amazing trit work done on them. Kudos to all! :thumbsup:


----------



## grayhighh (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## dlmorgan999 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice use of depth-of-field Cary! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (Feb 4, 2013)

Cary, that's more like a fleet than a group! Great picture! :thumbsup:


----------



## grayhighh (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Dave & Daniel for the words


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Feb 9, 2013)

Here are a couple more McGizmo group shots including my recently acquired Ti PD-S.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 9, 2013)

That's another superb picture Dave.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Feb 9, 2013)

easilyled said:


> That's another superb picture Dave.


Thanks Daniel. I think I'm almost as addicted to taking pictures of flashlights as I am to buying flashlights. 

I'm *really* looking forward to doing a group shot when I have a few more Mirage Man lights (truth be told, what I'm really looking forward to is having a few more MM lights!).


----------



## Light11 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cornering the market Cary? :twothumbs
Excellent knurly shot.




grayhighh said:


>


----------



## Light11 (Feb 10, 2013)

Dlmorgan999, you have excellent taste and your pics are amazing.




dlmorgan999 said:


> Here are a couple more McGizmo group shots including my recently acquired Ti PD-S.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Feb 10, 2013)

Light11 said:


> Dlmorgan999, you have excellent taste and your pics are amazing.


Thanks. I've met a few excellent mentors on CPF that have helped guide my purchasing decisions.

These lights are - to me - works of art, and taking pictures of them is another creative artistic outlet on its own.  I also get a lot of inspiration from all the other great pictures that have been posted in this and other threads ("Show Your Lights with Trits", "Titanium Collections", etc).


----------



## grayhighh (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks my friend for the words. I really enjoy the time i spend taking pictures of them.


Dave : The LS20 looks really nice !


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Cary!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 15, 2013)

Here are a few 26650 groupies.




Left to right: Tain Thud, TNC bead-blasted aluminum, Mac's Custom, TNC copper


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 15, 2013)

Also, my McGizmo family continues to grow with my recently acquired Haiku (this was one of the first custom lights I ever saw and has been on my buy list for a _long _time!)






Left to right: Haiku, Ti PD-S, Makai, LS27, LS20


----------



## easilyled (Mar 16, 2013)

At risk of being completely monotonous Dave, thanks for the great pictures.
Its interesting that the Mac 26650 is so compact - definitely appreciably more than the TNCs despite the head lengths looking identical. I think you have all or nearly all McGizmo's best lights now.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 16, 2013)

easilyled said:


> At risk of being completely monotonous Dave, thanks for the great pictures.
> Its interesting that the Mac 26650 is so compact - definitely appreciably more than the TNCs despite the head lengths looking identical. I think you have all or nearly all McGizmo's best lights now.


Thanks Daniel.  I really enjoy taking these pictures (and I'm learning a LOT along the way!). It's been nice to hear feedback that so many others appreciate these pictures as well.

The tail of the Mac light is quite a bit shorter than the TNC lights. The TNC lights, however are three piece (the Mac light is two piece). I suspect that accounts for most of the difference in length.

As for my McGizmo family, there's one other light I'm still considering and that's the Sundrop. If I can figure out an effective way to mount it, I think it would make a great fill light for photography.


----------



## KuanR (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice picture, Dave. I would love to own a Thud one day, next time you take pictures take a few more of the Thud 

If you want to use the SD for photography work, you can opt for the pocket clip with the 1/4' threaded hole and mount it on a tripod


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 16, 2013)

KuanR said:


> Nice picture, Dave. I would love to own a Thud one day, next time you take pictures take a few more of the Thud


Thanks Ryan. Maybe this weekend, I'll do a Thud family photo shoot (original, LT, and 26650). 



KuanR said:


> If you want to use the SD for photography work, you can opt for the pocket clip with the 1/4' threaded hole and mount it on a tripod


That's a great idea! I remember hearing that some of Don's lights had a tripod clip option, but I didn't know if it was only for specific lights. I recently bought a new tripod, and so I have an old no longer used one that would serve this purpose nicely!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 16, 2013)

KuanR said:


> I would love to own a Thud one day, next time you take pictures take a few more of the Thud


Here you go Ryan - my Thud groupies! 

This was a very satisfying and educational photo shoot. Anyone else have any requests? :naughty:


----------



## KuanR (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey Dave, here's what pocket clip you need 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?323373-Pocket-clip-amp-new-option

Those Thuds are beautiful, now I regret asking for pictures because I know I won't be owning one any time soon! Looking at them....I am curious to know if the Thud LT body will fit the original Thud head....That would be a pocket thrower like the Makai on STEROIDS


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 16, 2013)

KuanR said:


> Hey Dave, here's what pocket clip you need


Thanks for the link Ryan. That gives me the option of ordering a Sundrop with the desired clip, or just ordering a new clip for one of my existing lights. 



KuanR said:


> I am curious to know if the Thud LT body will fit the original Thud head....That would be a pocket thrower like the Makai on STEROIDS


The original Thud and the Thud LT parts are interchangeable - I just tried them. 

It does make a killer looking combination.  At some point maybe I'll add some frankenlight Thud pictures. :devil:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Mar 17, 2013)

Fantastic new photos dlmorgan! The washing machine backdrop has been missed.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Fantastic new photos dlmorgan! The washing machine backdrop has been missed.


Thanks Hiro! I've tried different locations, but the washing machine definitely works the best!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 7, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of my growing collection of TNC lights.

First the 18x50 lights:










And the entire TNC family (likely to grow again in a few months :naughty:


----------



## easilyled (Apr 7, 2013)

More excellent pictures of a great family of lights Dave.
Its very nice to have such a lot of easily upgradable P60 hosts too, so that they never grow old.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 7, 2013)

easilyled said:


> More excellent pictures of a great family of lights Dave.
> Its very nice to have such a lot of easily upgradable P60 hosts too, so that they never grow old.


Thanks Daniel. 

Yep - P60 hosts are definitely nice in that respect. I've been having lots of fun with my recently acquired Vinh XM-L2 mule drop-in, and I'm really looking forward to my MT-G2 _pocket cannon_ that should be arriving soon!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 18, 2013)

Flute groupies - a 17-trit Damascus flanked by 7 and 13 trit Titanium.


----------



## dcaprilia (Jun 18, 2013)

Your latest group looks fantastic Dave!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 18, 2013)

dcaprilia said:


> Your latest group looks fantastic Dave!


Thanks Derrick. This has become one of my favorite lights, and has displaced all other lights in my EDC rotation. I never thought I would EDC a high-end custom Titanium light, but this light is perfect for it.

Also, the Damascus version is my first Damascus light and I think it was a great place to start!


----------



## griff (Jun 18, 2013)

vintage groupie


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 8, 2016)

bumping an old thread with cool collections, and adding mine in....


----------



## dcaprilia (Mar 8, 2016)

Awesome collection Mick! 

Glad to see the lights in a good home!


----------



## magellan (Mar 9, 2016)

Great idea to bump this thread up as I hadn't noticed it before.


----------

